# How much money have you spent to save on oil???



## Bassmantweed (Jan 17, 2014)

It's funny. I was sitting here thinking about how much I've spent on woodstoves, firewood, chainsaws , wood splitter. Axes, mauls, saftey equipment ropes, Chains, woodshed's etc. just to save a few bucks on oil do you think it's worth it in the end?

I bet I'm in for at least $15,000.  I guess I'm just feeling it because I'm on the front end looking uphill.


----------



## pen (Jan 17, 2014)

Guess it depends on what one buys and what is needed or wanted to get up and running. 

My stove and liner paid for itself in less than the first year.  Add the saws together and that would be about 1/2 of another year.  Add in the fact that I've gotten a lot of great exercise without going to a gym, and sold some firewood on the side, I'm WAY ahead.

As for my time?  Hell, if I weren't messing with firewood I'd have blown that on god knows what..... Just glad to know that I have spent that time outdoors and have been able to be proud of that time spent considering what we have gotten in return.

pen


----------



## Bassmantweed (Jan 17, 2014)

pen said:


> Guess it depends on what one buys and what is needed or wanted to get up and running.
> 
> My stove and liner paid for itself in less than the first year.  Add the saws together and that would be about 1/2 of another year.  Add in the fact that I've gotten a lot of great exercise without going to a gym, and sold some firewood on the side, I'm WAY ahead.
> 
> ...



No doubt!   Don't regret any of it. Especially after my neighbor told me he paid somebody 20 grand to take down about 10 trees  and just haul them away.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 17, 2014)

I am trying to resist going crazy spending on gadgets. Bought some hand tools, not too much $, I scrounge the wood. I enjoy the work at this point, can't see myself buying a splitter at full price at least. Figure if I don't want to do the heavy work anymore I can always buy cords and sit on them.


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 17, 2014)

Bassmantweed said:


> No doubt!   Don't regret any of it. Especially after my neighbor told me he paid somebody 20 grand to take down about 10 trees  and just haul them away.



20K to take down 10 trees?  Yikes


----------



## Bassmantweed (Jan 17, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> 20K to take down 10 trees?  Yikes



Well there are a couple of factors at play here.....

I'm sure he stretched the truth.......
Both of our back yards are inaccessible by vehicles.....
We back up against wetlands .......
I am not 100% sure on the number - he only told me the amount spent but it didn't look like many........ But it never does.


----------



## stejus (Jan 17, 2014)

This title should be "How much money do you save when converting from oil to wood"!   Only fooling... my investment was paid off in three years.  Annual savings are roughly 700 gallons of oil minus $540 for wood and my labor.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 17, 2014)

Well, there's really nothing quite as warm as wood heat. It is a lot of work granted but after initial costs involved getting started it just can't be beat. The oil guy came last week. 52 gallons. Last time he was here 6 weeks before. They're going to drop me as a customer. I don't care though. Plenty of oil trucks around. Just to heat my hot water.


----------



## ailanthus (Jan 17, 2014)

Aside from the initial stove/chimney investment, which was a lot, but has paid for itself already, I've spent $400 tops (reasonably sized chainsaw, maul, wedges, some gas & oil) to heat my home for the past 3 years.  Without a truck or a splitter I've been able to get about 6 years worth of wood stacked and seasoning.  We're all wood-burning enthusiasts on here and there are lots of pictures of peoples' tractors or sheds or splitters or trailers or quads or whatever and it's easy to think you need that stuff but often you don't.


----------



## lindnova (Jan 17, 2014)

I figure I have about 15k into it with the outdoor furnace, accessories, wood stove in the basement, wood shed, the chainsaws and splitter. 

I would have a chainsaw anyway to clear tree lines anyway.  I already have a truck, tractor and 4 wheeler whether I am cutting wood or not.  I use the shed to store stuff in the summer.  I figure I have saved about 12k in gas since I got the outdoor furnace 7 years ago.  If I had kept the house at 68 and heated the garage on gas I could count the savings closer to 18k.  Only a couple more years and I will be ahead.  It really feels good when it is -24 for low and -15 for a high one day and below zero for 3 days and not paying for gas this winter.  Another cold spell coming next week.  This cold weather just pays for the equipment faster.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jan 17, 2014)

Echo chainsaw         299
X-37.                           50
Wedges.                     18
Tarps.                         30
Drying racks.             120
Fatwood.                     40
Huskee 22.               1100


All wood is free
All pallets free
All my time is exercise

Vs. $4.20 per gal of oil

Definitely worth it for me.....


----------



## JoeyD (Jan 17, 2014)

I have been in the black for the past 14-18 months. It took three years to break even on the stove and install and almost two more for the saws, trailer and splitter. Of coarse it is harder to measure fuel and what not to scrounge the wood I burn but my home is warmer then it ever was before the wood stove and my family is happier when it is warmer. My plan is to go a few more years with the stove I have and save enough to get something big enough that the oil burner never has to come on. Right now I burn a little more then 1/4 of the fuel I used to burn and I still depend on oil to heat my water all year.


----------



## Missouri Frontier (Jan 17, 2014)

We built our house with sole source wood heat in mind. We have no furnace, no duct work, no propane bill. Installing a great stove cost us less than a furnace and duct work would have. We have our own timber. I look at downed trees like 20 dollar bills waiting for me to pick them up.


----------



## weatherguy (Jan 18, 2014)

Some of the stuff I had, like chainsaw, fireplace tool set but I think I spent close to $3,000. Burn about 600 less gallons per year X $3+, close to $2k +/- per year. Revisit after 5 years and it looks a whole lot better. Not to mention the house is between 70-80 depending on the room instead of 67-68, wife warm and happy - priceless


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 18, 2014)

average 2G per year on propane prior. roughly 4G into stove, chimney, etc.  3yrs into the dealio and am ahead and gaining.  Yes there are tertiary costs like chains, oil, fuel, files, stuff, etc.. but I would spend on some hobby/obsession so it may as well be one that pays for itself.  I have sold a couple of my knives(another obsessive hobby) to offset the costs of tools, propane for the forge, steel, etc.. and I remain way, way behind in that endeavor but I like it and most often just give them away to friends and family. I think my wood heat is helping to offset my other hobbies.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 18, 2014)

$4,650.....Stove, Log Splitter and Chainsaw....this includes the $500 for a new Log Splitter Motor after I blew up the first one


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Jan 18, 2014)

My startup costs were fairly low. Payback was little more than one full season, in my case. Number 2 fuel oil is just beastly expensive now- and my house still needs a lot of work on the insulation. No way I would- or could- go back to burning oil anyway. I'm soooo enjoying wood heat, and the exercise is a big plus. I need it. Other than the original huge Oak we were forced to have professionally cut down, all my wood has been free since then. I actually enjoy most aspects of wood gathering. Happy camper here.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 18, 2014)

Same here, I figure I was about even or a little ahead over the last 3 yrs burning with scrounged wood and a free first stove. I figure with the $2900 spent on the new stove it will take me 2+ yrs max to be back in the black. As previously stated I also enjoy the exercise. I got a call from a foreman where I work telling me there were a few ash trees on a job 15 mi from me that I worked on last winter. Scored me a pick-up load yesterday and I'm going back for another on Monday after work. I think I'm pretty close to the magic 3 year ahead number at this point but I just can't stop myself from scrounging! Like Missouri Frontier said, its like $20 bills laying on the ground waiting for me to pick them up. I have oil heat but haven't bought oil in 3+ yrs now. Electric hot water, but I will have to get some for next year. 2 tanks in the basement down close to 1/4


----------



## Jon1270 (Jan 18, 2014)

My payoff horizon is probably a ways off because I'm in the city and have a modern NG furnace; burning wood doesn't save me money on the scale that it does for those whose alternative fuel is oil. I started burning the first winter after buying the house, so I don't have a baseline to calculate anything from.  My stove, liner and installation materials are virtually all of my investment, though.  I don't own a splitter.  My woodhauler is my car (older station wagon).  I have a bunch of saws but they were almost all bought old, cheap and usually broken, and I've found it fairly easy to fix most of them and sell some at a profit so they're effectively free.  I think of it as being worthwhile only so long as its fun, which it still very much is.


----------



## bryankloos (Jan 18, 2014)

This is my first year in the new house (3200 sq ft) and first year heating with wood. 
Wood insert/flue/install - $4200
2 Cords of wood - $400 (the original owner left a cord on the property and I've been taking from my father up the street who uses only a 1/4 face each year but has 2+ cords stacked)
Hearth tools/gloves - $50
Husky 555 - $580

I've burned about 90 gallons of oil up to date, and expect to only burn another 100 max.  Heating oil cost will be 190 gal x $3.41 = $648 (including hot water).

The previous owner burned about 1400 gallons last season.  That cost him $4774. 

Going forward, my savings per year burning wood will be $4774 - $648 = $4126 (assuming I fell my own wood, though I may buy some more logs at $70/cord)

I'll be over 3K ahead after my second season.  This is priceless


----------



## BrianN (Jan 18, 2014)

About $6000 on stove, pipe and install. Already had the saw and truck (used for my quadding) my wood splitter cost about $300. But, I had sold it once for $200 and it was given back to me.
So now, all I am paying if fuel for saws (minimal), fuel for the truck to go get the wood.
From September to December I have cut my hydro bill 46% from last year when I was using my pellet stove 24/7. Which equals about $400.
But, I didn't move to the wood stove for the sole purpose of saving money, that is just an added benefit. I switched for the heat. Love the wood heat, and will install a stove into any house we move into. No matter the cost.
Next year, I am hoping on spending more money on a wood shed. If goes to plan, it will be 32' x 8'.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 18, 2014)

Nowhere near as much as i SAVED, NOT buying oil.  Paid for my stove the first year by NOT buying $4000 worth of oil. Savings in the last  11 years are probably in the $25000 range.


----------



## owingsia (Jan 18, 2014)

With propane being $3+ a gallon out here and oil being the same or more. I talked with the previous owners when moving in. We have a 325 gallon tank that they were filling 4-5 times a winter (older farm house) and during very cold winters they were upwards of 7. We tried heating with propane and keeping the house 60-65 we went through a tank very quickly and bought a pellet stove. Love the pellet stove and then the power went out........ We can spend about 1000K on pellet a year maybe 1200 tops. 

doing the math the wood stove payed for itself in the first year compared with propane and with pellet two years. When I look at everything I have bought for wood I am topping out at 5 grand. Meaning that everything is paid for in 1 year of propane heat.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Jan 18, 2014)

Paulywalnut said:


> Well, there's really nothing quite as warm as wood heat. It is a lot of work granted but after initial costs involved getting started it just can't be beat. The oil guy came last week. 52 gallons. Last time he was here 6 weeks before. They're going to drop me as a customer. I don't care though. Plenty of oil trucks around. Just to heat my hot water.



That's around $30 a week for hot water. At least go electric, I pay less than that for a month.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Jan 18, 2014)

Payback on heating with wood was a little over a year for ROI. Now that money that was budgeted monthly for heat and hot H2o goes straight to principle on the mortgage. So that's another 5% of compounding savings. Wish I had done this from the beginning, I wasted the 1st 15 yrs burning oil.


----------



## red oak (Jan 18, 2014)

Well the stove came with the house so no money there.  Biggest cost I guess would be gas for the truck and chainsaw.  Chainsaw cost around $300 and lasted 12 years, and every now and then I'll spend $20 and get the chains sharpened.  I split the wood with a maul that cost around $25 and I scrounge the wood instead of buying it.  A lot of time and labor means lower costs.  I'm betting the cost per year to heat the house is around $200.


----------



## b33p3r (Jan 18, 2014)

$7000.00 on Stove
$700.00 Chain Saws
$250.00 splitter(was free ..Repairs only))
$1700 logs puchased
couple hundred misc.  Let's say $9850.00 total       compared to 3 seasons of 900 gallons/yr of oil at 3.70= $9990.00   I'm already ahead and the house is 4 degrees warmer through the winter.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 18, 2014)

The stove was already here 7 years ago when we bought the house, so no expense there. I've always owned a chainsaw, so I don't consider that a wood burning expense.
The only thing I can remember purchasing, is the 8 ton splitter. It cost me about $400, iirc. So far, I've never had to drive more than a half mile to get wood, although that may change at some point. I feel like I've been cheating the oil man the whole time.

I'll be buying a new stove in a month or two, so that will add some expense. I'm glad I decided it was time to buy one, the old Buck has a nice 6" crack on the front of it that I filled with stove caulk and should hold out until it's replaced.

I had the oil tank filled once this year and I think it was around $770. With how cold this winter is and will continue to be, I think I'd use at least 3 tanks, if I only heated with oil.
This fall, I plan on topping the tank off and not filling it again, hopefully for a few years. So the new stove should pay for itself pretty quickly.


----------



## JP11 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm probably 18 to 19k in. 

Boiler
Storage
Saws
Splitter
Winch for tractor

Second winter.. I'm about half way thru payback.

Best part… My trees don't go up or down in value if someone farts in the Middle East.

JP


----------



## adrpga498 (Jan 18, 2014)

Stove & equipment about 4500.00
My time processing, not sure , how to measure my time enjoying the tasks.
My time watching the fire , Priceless.
My knowledge learned on this forum, priceless.
Heating oil old days 900 averaged gallons a year.
Heating oil last 15 years avg. 135 gallons a year.
Great post by the way. OP


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 18, 2014)

STIHLY DAN said:


> That's around $30 a week for hot water. At least go electric, I pay less than that for a month.


You're right but some of that is for heat. I don't burn 24/7.


----------



## chazcarr (Jan 18, 2014)

Paid off in one year.  Spent about $5k for stove, saw, install, fiskars, and woodshed parts.  I spend over $6k on oil a year with about $5k of that just for heating.  It seems the cost has only gone up while wood costs are fairly stable.  This year the oil company fired me for not buying enough.

On the other hand, if you want to know the amount I paid for new windows and reinsulating my house...  I am probably still a year or two away from gaining back that investment.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 18, 2014)

I am probably about $3500 into it with the stove upgrade, 2 used saws, some hand tools, and accessories. I have saved at least $1500 per year on propane since 2009. Paid for and saving for a few years now.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Jan 18, 2014)

Well propane was $600 per month to heat and now our propane bill is $800 per year. 
Stove and install about $5300.
Wood all free.
Husky Saw under $500.
Gas for saw $50 maybe per year.
Misc files and splitting tools such maybe $150
So basically so far in 2 years of burning I have saved about $2,000


----------



## paul bunion (Jan 19, 2014)

$6,500

As far as oil goes, $0.  Who remembers 'Gas Heats Best' ads?   As far as what I have put into wood burning to offset NG usage, about $6,500 over the past 20 years. 2 saws, splitter, numerous other tools, and two stoves in two houses.   Get complimentary loads from tree guys so there is no need have a truck or trailer that I would have no other need for.  When comparing my monthly energy bills with friends I think I'm a few dollars up.


----------



## wenger7446 (Jan 19, 2014)

Another thing to consider is the lack of wear and tear on one's "traditional" heating system. Heating with wood usually means you will spend less on repairs, maintenance, and the system will last longer.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Jan 19, 2014)

I've spent just about $1000.00 on 2 cords and 2300# of fire brick. this will save our home about 600-700 gals. of oil( got to heat a 1500 sq.ft. apartment in the basement),we will still probably have some inventory left, half to three qtr cord. pretty much paid the $2000.00 stove, liner, install cost back in a year but that was 2005. we use on ave. 100-110 gals/month which includes dhw in the dead of winter, this winter?


----------



## BEConklin (Jan 19, 2014)

Ouch...how much have I paid to save money on oil? Close to $10K - on an LG mini split ductless AC/Heat Pump system we got in November. I'll get AC from it as well come summertime so I guess the total cost is less for the heat part... 
It DOES save quite a bit of money for heating when compared to oil, but the next step is to get a wood burning insert for the fireplace - I'm already cutting, splitting and stockpiling firewood - figure it's about 1-2 years out, which is about how long it will take for me to be able to convince the wife that we need to shell out more $$$$ for a wood burning insert...then, probably another year to get a hydraulic splitter. Meanwhile it's chainsaw, axe and maul.
...and I suppose I should mention the 11 acres of woods we bought in 2011.......since I told my wife I it would supply us with all the firewood we're likely to need..


----------



## Applesister (Jan 20, 2014)

Too much math for me but I did keep track of what one 5 gallon container of gas and one 5 gallon container of diesel fuel was able to produce. Not counting bar oil or chainsaw mix.
I was able to process 3 cords of wood from back woodlot with a gas splitter and 2 chainsaws and a small diesel tractor for hauling the wood and splitter back and forth from the woods.
It was pretty exact. 
So if anyone wants to plug those numbers in....
10 gallons of fuel at say- $3.50 = 35.00
Or 1/2 of that for just splitter and chainsawing.
5 gallons = 3 cords. @ $17.50

So 6 cords of wood cut and split (for 1 winter) to process for me is <$70.00


----------



## bryankloos (Jan 20, 2014)

> Now that money that was budgeted monthly for heat and hot H2o goes straight to principle on the mortgage



Amazing...  I just calculated that if I put the $340/month oil bill I now save over the next 20 years into my mortgage, I would decrease the loan from 30 to 20 years and  save an additional 60K in mortgage interest. The grand total for savings would be a combined 141K over the decreased life of my mortgage if just from burning wood....  That is absolutely amazing...


----------



## Gboutdoors (Jan 20, 2014)

Heated the new house with only propane the first year $1600.00 Finished the walkout and put my dad's old Fisher in and cut that down to $800.00 burning part time.

Bought a new stove last fall started burning 75% of the time and dropped the gas bill to $500.00. So we are now saving $1100.00+ per season.

New saw $400.00, splitter $1100.00
New stove$2400.00, chimney $1200.00

All our wood for the next 30 years is in the back yard just waiting to be cut and burned. So we will be to the good in just a few years.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Jan 20, 2014)

bryankloos said:


> Amazing...  I just calculated that if I put the $340/month oil bill I now save over the next 20 years into my mortgage, I would decrease the loan from 30 to 20 years and  save an additional 60K in mortgage interest. The grand total for savings would be a combined 141K over the decreased life of my mortgage if just from burning wood....  That is absolutely amazing...



Are you counting the compounding interest? If not, you may cut that number even more. For every extra dollar that goes to principle changes how much interest gets paid monthly.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 20, 2014)

It's been so long since we burned any oil I simply do not remember. I think I recall paying something like $400 for stove and pipe. We had a chainsaw and axe. A sledge hammer and wedges. That was about it. 

Since that time though we've bought a couple other stoves. An atv, but that would have been purchased even if we did not haul any wood. We also have bought another chain saw or two over the years and a hydraulic splitter. These indeed are costs but spread over a long period of time are very insignificant. If spread out over 2 or 3 years, it is then indeed large. 

On the other hand, how much did it cost you to get into wood burning vs what you spent getting into oil burning? Yes, most homes come with a furnace but that furnace is a part of the cost of a home. If you burn oil then that also means you spent something on a place to store the oil. As for maintenance, there is maintenance no matter what you have around your home. For example, what did it cost for your nice lawn? How much do  you spend to maintain it?


----------



## Free BTUs (Jan 21, 2014)

Spent $3600 for insert and liner installed, $1100 for splitter, maybe $300 on misc. stuff (building wood racks, soot eater chimney sweep, etc).  Already had the chainsaw. So about $5000 into it.  I cut all my own wood free and already have 7 cords split and stacked for the next few winters.

This is my fitst full winter burning wood.  Due to my schedule I can't burn 24/7 but I am still on track to save about 400 gallons of oil this winter.  At $3.70 a gallon, that is almost $1500.  So it will take just over 3 years to break even.  But the real kicker is with oil heat I used to keep my house 58 degrees (no joke).  My house is now in the 70's and nice and toasty.  In satisfaction terms, I have already broken even.  Kicking myself for being cold in my house for the last 10+ years.


----------



## rideau (Jan 21, 2014)

Wood replaced electric baseboard. 

Since 2004 I have bought two Woodstock stoves, installed one Excel stove pipe/chimney.  Total oop for those:  $6600.  Bought some extra soapstone along the way, but that was not a wood heating cost: use the stones as bedwarmers. 

Have probably spent another $1000 that I would not have spent were I not burning wood. 

So: $7600, Dec 2004 - Jan 2014.  By 2004 standards have saved about $3000 / year used to cost to heat this home with electric, to a very comfortable temp.  BUT....Hydro has gone up about fourfold since 2004.  So, I have saved a lot.  And I love using the downed trees on my woodlot.  There are still plenty there for my extraordinary woodlot. 

I have a rare type of limestone based woodlot, with grass growing throughout the woodlot, hundreds of varieties of mushrooms, and blankets of many types of wildflowers, changing with the seasons.    I am very careful about when and where I encroach on the woodlot for pleasure or wood gathering.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 21, 2014)

I bought a splitter
I'd have to own the saw for storm/hurricane work anyway.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm into the wood conversion for about $16k.  Back out the $2k I would have paid for a new furnace and add in the $2k I probably spent on wood the first two years and I'm back up to $16k.  Of course I'm in my 6th year and used to spend about $4000/yr on oil (1100 gallons x $3.60)) so I figure I'm about $8k ahead. Oh and for the last 4 years I've heated the hot tub with wood so that's probably another $500/yr.
So all told I'm $10k to the good!
Yeah I spend some on a splitter and chain saws but that was maybe another $1500 and they still have value.
Each year I save another $4500.  I know I spend time and gas on gathering, splitting, stacking, hauling and burning but its spread out over time and I like the bragging rights to say I've only burned a hundred gallons in the last 6 years.


----------



## 3fordasho (Jan 22, 2014)

Woodstock Fireview & PH stoves + install                       $6,000
10 assorted chainsaws                                                         $5,000
hydraulic splitter                                                                      1,200
SS electric splitter                                                                    2,600
backup chains - other misc firewood tools                        1,000
F450 with dump bed                                                                8,500
Bobcat S185 skid loader                                                       16,500
Skid loader trailer                                                                     1,600
F150 repair/upgrade costs                                                      1,500
Excess firewood sales                                                            -3,000

I'm not going to add that up because I'm thinking the paypack is beyond my lifetime...

I'd do it all over again - it's a great hobby and if I wasn't doing this I'd have the money tied up
in car toys that have historically just sat around and lost value...


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Jan 23, 2014)

I paid about $2,800 for my wood stove and chimney, which I installed myself when we bought and renovated the house we are currently in. Paid another $200 to get it WETT inspected so I could insure the house with wood heating. The truck I had, the husky chainsaw I've had for 30 years, paid another $300 maybe for mauls, moisture meter, etc...   And spent about $2500 on my fence/woodshed. I needed the fence anyway, so maybe half that ($1,250) could actually count as woodshed expense, which brings it to a grand total of $4,550. Been in this house for 5 years now, so 4,550 divided by 5 years = $910 per year. The wood cost me about $150 per year in gas and oil to get, so tack that on to the $910 and I get $1,060 per year it has cost me so far to heat my house with wood.
That $1,060 still seems like a lot of money and maybe a bit hard to justify, especially considering it doesn't include my family's labor and the fact that the wood we get is free. However, when I run the numbers similarly on my $12,000 heat pump system I also had installed in the house 5 years ago, but rarely use (we do use the aircon in the summer), the numbers look far worse.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 23, 2014)

Not sure . . . too many numbers.

Had the ATV, ATV trailer, chainsaw and trailer . . . bought a truck but that was mostly to haul around the ATV and sleds . . . bought a splitter . . . also had my cousin fab up a better ATV trailer than what I had . . . obviously bought the stove, hearth materials, chimney, chimney brush, chains, gas/oil for the saw, splitter, etc.

Without doing the math though . . . I think I've still come out ahead . . . doesn't take long up here . . . especially when oil was close to or over $4 a gallon for a while.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Jan 23, 2014)

Built and iinstalled the Englander 30, 25' of SS chimney pipe, a raised hearth, and a chase through the upstairs for about $3k.  The saw I already had but you could call the tarps, mauls, tools, chains, sooteater etc another $500.  Wood is free.

This is my third year and it will have paid for itself.  I burn natural gas and it still puts me way ahead.  In an old drafty home with steam radiators it costs $300/mo to keep the house at 68 while we are in it, 55 when we are away/asleep.

If I burned oil it would have paid for itself the first year.


----------



## DTrain (Jan 23, 2014)

First year in house with no stove.  $3400 in oil for heat and hot water.  That was in 2011/12.  $1400 - used 2005 Oslo installed, $150 hearth, $1775 in wood to date, $25 for maul, $30 for crosscut saw, $75 supplies for log lifter and buck, $1300 for new electric HW heater and supplies to install, $500/year for elect to run heater.  Sooo, that's $5255.  That's since Sept 2012.  So I would have spent about the same on oil in that time.  But starting next season, it's basically the cost of the wood.  4 cords at $300/cord is still only $1200.  And when I process logs it's $100/cord. 

Switching over to wood was a bit more of a process than I had originally thought.  But I sure do love watching those oil trucks drive right on past my place.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 24, 2014)

EPA stove and stove pipe/chimney, $1200
390xp and 22ton splitter, $1300. Two good finds.
Racks and tarps for a 3 year stock, $400
The wood is free if you ask the right people in the northwoods.

No regrets here! And the peace of mind when petroleum fuels go sky high, priceless!


----------



## DTrain (Jan 24, 2014)

hermancm said:


> View attachment 125169
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, look at all those ricks. And a nice pile at he end.  That picture reminds me of how much work I need to do this spring.


----------



## USMC80 (Jan 24, 2014)

heating with wood for 10 years at current house. New Stove and install was 4k.  Jonsered 2171, bars, oil and all chains are free (don't ask).  Split cost of splitter with friend -$600.  And gas to run gear.  All wood is usually dropped off free at my house now

about 5k for the past 10 years id say.  Before this year I was running the yukon wood furnace that came with house.  Still use it on nights like last night.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 24, 2014)

almost 7K for a buderus/riello oil burner and zoned/solar dual coil water heater

burning wood is putting a huge dent in payback on oil savings from the efficient burner but my wallet doesn't mind.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 24, 2014)

DTrain said:


> Oh man, look at all those ricks. And a nice pile at he end.  That picture reminds me of how much work I need to do this spring.


That was in 2012, OMG! I said that was enough but DOH! The boat had to move and a few small poplars were cut to make room for more.... Last count was 23 10x6' racks. And probably more this summer.


----------



## Wood Duck (Jan 25, 2014)

I had to buy a stove and have it installed, which ran about $2,000 is I recall correctly. I am saving $200 or more per month on my electric bill YEAR ROUND (my bills are averaged to even out the winter highs and summer lows in price). I'm way ahead financially, plus the enjoyment and satisfaction I get from burning wood.


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 26, 2014)

Many of us here don't really want to know


----------



## Coog (Jan 26, 2014)

I put a lot a value in heat when it is cold with no power.  That is nothing anyone would worry about until they experience it.  I hold a lot of stock in it.  

Also, my sister has another week of LP until she runs out and she isn't sure if she can get any.  If she can, it will be 6 bucks a gallon.  No worries with a wood burner.

There is probably a monetary value to these types of things but I don't really care.  Wood heat is sustainable when the once every 40 year occurrences happen or the unthinkable.


----------



## lindnova (Jan 26, 2014)

Coog said:


> I put a lot a value in heat when it is cold with no power.  That is nothing anyone would worry about until they experience it.  I hold a lot of stock in it.
> 
> Also, my sister has another week of LP until she runs out and she isn't sure if she can get any.  If she can, it will be 6 bucks a gallon.  No worries with a wood burner.
> 
> There is probably a monetary value to these types of things but I don't really care.  Wood heat is sustainable when the once every 40 year occurrences happen or the unthinkable.



Well said.  I agree completely


----------



## BillLion (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks like some more savings are coming our way!

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/next-polar-plunge-could-be-win/22527373


----------



## Bassmantweed (Dec 11, 2014)

I rolled the dice and lost.  Oil is dropping like a lead balloon.


----------



## WiscWoody (Dec 11, 2014)

Bassmantweed said:


> I rolled the dice and lost.  Oil is dropping like a lead balloon.


It'll go up again just wait.


----------



## Dix (Dec 11, 2014)

Bassmantweed said:


> I rolled the dice and lost.  Oil is dropping like a lead balloon.



It won't last.

Oil is down to $3.00 US a gallon here, and people are dancing for joy. They have short memories.

The Dixette asked me what I wanted for Christmas. I said "firewood".


----------



## DTrain (Dec 11, 2014)

This year I spent now $1350 on 12.5 cords of wood ( 3/4 years worth of heat). $500 on electricity for hot water. And zero on oil.


----------



## JP11 (Dec 11, 2014)

It's going lower.  Takes a while for the projects already paid for to get online.  NEW drilling is sure going to slow down.. but if we have a warm winter, prices are headed into the 50s.

JP


----------



## TooColdHere (Dec 11, 2014)

Bassmantweed said:


> It's funny. I was sitting here thinking about how much I've spent on woodstoves, firewood, chainsaws , wood splitter. Axes, mauls, saftey equipment ropes, Chains, woodshed's etc. just to save a few bucks on oil do you think it's worth it in the end?
> 
> I bet I'm in for at least $15,000.  I guess I'm just feeling it because I'm on the front end looking uphill.


I installed a new 15SEER heat pump and 80% propane furnace as back-up summer of 2012 and a wood stove in the spring of 2013.  My previous 3 tanks (500 gal) of propane turned into 1 tank lasting over a year.  I try to get the stove going before the heat pump kicks on in the morning and run to the thermostat if I hear it.  I think my new system has run less than 24 hours total since installed.  (Other than summer AC)  I am already past breakeven and in the black.  The OTHER benefit, though, was the wood stove heat during several winter power outages!  The toy cost is our responsibility to keep under control...if you hate fun!


----------



## pen (Dec 11, 2014)

TooColdHere said:


> run to the thermostat if I hear it. I think my new system has run less than 24 hours total since installed.



Not knocking slowing down on the use of fossil fuels, but I still do think it's important that the "back-up" heat source gets some good exercise.

Not saying you haven't done that, but just as a word to the wise for others reading.  There is nothing worse than needing to go out of town for a few days in subzero weather and not being sure if you can trust what's keeping the water in the house, liquid.  Also, since a new system is under warranty, you'll only find a problem if it has to run.

I figure the cost to run things periodically similar to the cost of insurance.  Where I used to basically flog the stove when things got really cold, just to be 100% wood heat, I realized a few years ago, when we had to leave home in weather we weren't planning on, that I was taking a big risk since I hadn't let the furnace stretch its legs in years.  When I got home, I found it doing things mostly fine, but that an air vent (I know they have a different name but can't think of it now) had decided to go bad and made a minor mess.  That was little, but probably would have been caught, or perhaps never happened, had I used the system more often.

Since then, I replaced the 50 year old boiler with electric baseboard heat / a mitsu mini split heat pump.  Couldn't be happier, but still make certain I give them all the opportunity to work out while I'm present and can detect a problem, hoping to minimize on a problem occurring when I'm away from the home, even though that doesn't happen often.

pen


----------



## Badger (Dec 11, 2014)

Interesting... Never went through all the receipts, but I think I'm close to breaking even after two years.

Big items:
Stove + install + flue = $2000
Splitter = $700
Firewood I've purchased = $200
PPE for cutting = $150
Misc equipment and gas = $200???

Grand total of... Dang, I shouldn't have done this exercise.  $3250.

I figure the first year I saved $600 and last year I saved $1200 which is what I expect to continue to save on an annual basis. 

I'll break even someplace in the middle of year four (next year) and I already have the wood sitting in piles waiting for it.

This of course isn't taking into account the value that the stove and the splitter could be sold for...


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 11, 2014)

None. Ever. In 1985 when we were house hunting we looked at a house that we fell in love with. In the basement I saw the oil boiler and didn't think much of it. Walking out the oil refill bill was taped to the door. 

We went and bought a house south of there in five acres of Oak trees and ordered a stove.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 11, 2014)

Even at todays prices i still save about $2000 a year. Oil would have to be $1 a gallon to start competing with solid heating fuel.


----------



## Dix (Dec 11, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Even at todays prices i still save about $2000 a year. Oil would have to be $1 a gallon to start competing with solid heating fuel.



I remember my Mom shrieking that oil was 12 cents a gallon in 1976. Coal stoves went in shortly afterwards.


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 11, 2014)

JP11 said:


> It's going lower.  Takes a while for the projects already paid for to get online.  NEW drilling is sure going to slow down.. but if we have a warm winter, prices are headed into the 50s.
> 
> JP


I don't think it's going higher until there at least a few producers shaken out of the tree.


----------



## byQ (Dec 11, 2014)

My costs,
* chainsaws - $200(used), $520(new), & $125(used) = $875

* small hydro splitter = Free + $120 in repairs _(new - crate must have fallen off of the back of truck on a corner in Salt Lake City - I pulled over, 'huh what is that?', I gathered up about 7 pieces, and once home eventually called the company.They said the driver reported the Brave EZ log splitter stolen - I said, ..no I think he didn't fasten it down too well. Do you want it back? How damaged is it? Lots of scrapes, missing a few parts, and the hexagonal hydro thing on top is busted. The driver reported it stolen, bye. Bye.)
_
* Small 3000 to 4000# Masonry Heater = should be about $850
* Pipe = $1200
* extra concrete in floor = $80
* Chains, bar oil, wedges, maul, fuel, files, PPE = $200
Total =  bit over $3300

I don't have anything to burn wood in yet so I've been selling my gathered firewood. Let's see this year about 15 cords sold at $190/cord = it's a wash. The above has been paid for with the firewood sales and work.


----------



## Nelson (Dec 11, 2014)

There are a lot of great examples of cost savings in this thread. At the end of the day, for me, it comes down to whether or not you like processing wood. Going out and paying for 3-4 cords of wood a year likely isn't going to prove to be cost effective (using propane as my comparison). If you enjoy processing wood, enjoy being out in the woods, enjoy running a saw, enjoy hauling wood up to the house each fall, enjoy felling trees, enjoy making your woodlot more productive, enjoy scrounging for wood, etc, you're going to see cost savings. I happen to enjoy all of those things I listed so, for me personally, supplementing with wood heat is completely worth it. I don't need to hard cruch the numbers to justify it.. My $.03!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 12, 2014)

Bassmantweed said:


> It's funny. I was sitting here thinking about how much I've spent on woodstoves, firewood, chainsaws , wood splitter. Axes, mauls, saftey equipment ropes, Chains, woodshed's etc. just to save a few bucks on oil do you think it's worth it in the end?
> 
> I bet I'm in for at least $15,000.  I guess I'm just feeling it because I'm on the front end looking uphill.




I figure I save about $200.00 per month during the heating season, so, yes it's worth it.  

How many woodstoves and chainsaws have you bought?  That gets expensive in a hurry.


----------



## Knots (Dec 12, 2014)

I've spent a lot on saws, a splitter, a good trailer, etc., but:

1.  I keep the house warmer with wood than I would with anything else,
2.  Prolonged ice-storm outages are no problem.

As stated above - I enjoy most aspects of wood processing, so it's not a burden.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 12, 2014)

Well ahead. Wood=$.


----------



## bsruther (Dec 12, 2014)

After 7 years of burning for next to nothing, I replaced my stove. Just under $1500 for the stove and liner kit. The stove should pay for itself in one season. The oil tank is full and it should stay that way. I may get tired of burning and use maybe a quarter tank in March, have to wait and see what the price of oil is at that time. I try to go out of my way to keep from spending money on anything stove related. I make all of my fire starters, wood racks, carts, etc. If I need a specific fireplace tool, I'll make it from fireplace tools that I've picked up cheap at auctions. Don't need a moisture meter, my stove will tell me how dry my wood is. The one thing I've bought for the stove that has proved to be invaluable though is an ir temp gun.


----------



## Gareth96 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm probably in it over $7k for the stove, pipe, saw, splitter, etc.. all to save at most $1000/yr on heating.. but my house temps are in the mid 70's vs low 60's (don't like hearing the heat pump run).  Enjoy doing the processing and so far have been getting all the wood I need.  Also the wife is much happier with the better heat quality, can't put a price on that.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 12, 2014)

When I add up the costs, I just want to move back South.  Which I will eventually do anyway.


----------



## WiscWoody (Dec 12, 2014)

Up here if you don't like to or don't have the time to scrounge you can buy a truck load of wood at $80 a cord and still save quite a bit.


----------



## Nelson (Dec 12, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Up here if you don't like to or don't have the time to scrounge you can buy a truck load of wood at $80 a cord and still save quite a bit.



Damn, send some of that down here! $300/cord is the going rate around here for marginally seasoned wood, at best. 

I've been emailing with a guy down here who owns a tree service. I asked him how seasoned his wood was and he replied back with a long email about how he was just getting into selling wood and that most of his wood has been laying in logs in a pile. He was also telling me he was looking at ideas for storing the wood, etc. I replied back with a nice long email of my own giving him some ideas on how to properly stack wood and some things he could do to get it seasoned in a decent amount of time (single rows, out in the wind and sun). I'm on a mission to reverse the trend of people selling less than ideal wood! Tall order, I know....


----------



## jimdrea (Dec 13, 2014)

Last year I spent 3500.00 on oil to heat my house. This year we spent 3400.00 on a wood insert Napoleon 1402. My wood is free, a neighbor let me have it from a tree he took down.  Ist oil bill this year had a 30% savings from last year. I figure my return on investment to be about 3 years.  The best thing I realized is the comfort of wood heat. It is so much better than oil, wood heat gets into everything the walls floor all feel good. It has become a hobby that I will continue forever.


----------



## jimdrea (Dec 13, 2014)

STIHLY DAN said:


> Payback on heating with wood was a little over a year for ROI. Now that money that was budgeted monthly for heat and hot H2o goes straight to principle on the mortgage. So that's another 5% of compounding savings. Wish I had done this from the beginning, I wasted the 1st 15 yrs burning oil.


What a great idea. I learn something every day on this sight. I'm looking at a 30% savings on my oil bill this year. I have 9 years on my mortgage so I'll put that savings into the principle. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## WiscWoody (Dec 13, 2014)

Nelson said:


> Damn, send some of that down here! $300/cord is the going rate around here for marginally seasoned wood, at best.
> 
> I've been emailing with a guy down here who owns a tree service. I asked him how seasoned his wood was and he replied back with a long email about how he was just getting into selling wood and that most of his wood has been laying in logs in a pile. He was also telling me he was looking at ideas for storing the wood, etc. I replied back with a nice long email of my own giving him some ideas on how to properly stack wood and some things he could do to get it seasoned in a decent amount of time (single rows, out in the wind and sun). I'm on a mission to reverse the trend of people selling less than ideal wood! Tall order, I know....


That's for logger poles... You still need to buck and split it but it's in your yard with no limbs to deal with. A neighbor bought the truck load of ten cords and he can heat for nearly three winters with it,


----------



## WiscWoody (Dec 13, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> I figure I save about $200.00 per month during the heating season, so, yes it's worth it.
> 
> How many woodstoves and chainsaws have you bought?  That gets expensive in a hurry.


I figure my 390XP and 576XP will last longer than I will with myself being 52 now.


----------



## Nelson (Dec 13, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> That's for logger poles... You still need to buck and split it but it's in your yard with no limbs to deal with. A neighbor bought the truck load of ten cords and it he can heat for nearly three winters with it,



Ahhh, ok. Haven't had any luck finding logger poles down here. I would love to socre some though as I don't mind processing the wood.


----------



## ADK_XJ (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, let's see - early in the game here with my first year heating with wood (was in NC previously) but here goes:

Regency i2400 for $2400 ("free" blower), liner kit and tax brought it up to about $3000
$600 to have an independent stove guy install, top plate, cap and insulate
$150 on a mint Stihl 041-AV Farm Boss saw from a local guy
$120 for a hitch on my old Jeep Cherokee, then $200 more for a frame rail cut, replace and /re-weld but, hey, I'm driving that old car until it dies or I do, whichever comes first
Various files, bar oil, gas and mix probably come to another $100
So, I'm looking at a $4000+ investment year one but I could (easily) spend twice that on heating oil in one year without the wood. I've made some trips out to a friend's "wood lot" and to my folks for tree removal that are each 40 mile round trips but those were both enjoyable times as well as productive. An ATV is probably in my future for getting back into the woods on our own 5 acres but that has many, many non-firewood collecting uses as well.

To quote my buddy with the 20 acres of wood lot (who is also a lumberjack by trade), "it would really suck to heat with wood if you didn't like trucks, chainsaws and axes - luckily, those are three of my favorite things!"

I couldn't agree more...


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 13, 2014)

At the end of the day I probably save between $1500 & $2,000 a year, I only use oil for  hot water and when Im not home. As the price of oil keeps dropping I don't get upset, wood burning for me is a life style choice and if oil was free I would probably still burn wood for heat, it keeps me warmer.


----------



## bill2500hd (Dec 13, 2014)

Bassmantweed said:


> It's funny. I was sitting here thinking about how much I've spent on woodstoves, firewood, chainsaws , wood splitter. Axes, mauls, saftey equipment ropes, Chains, woodshed's etc. just to save a few bucks on oil do you think it's worth it in the end?
> 
> I bet I'm in for at least $15,000.  I guess I'm just feeling it because I'm on the front end looking uphill.


 This  month marks 6 years here. Have a wood stove in the barn (workshop) and had a stove put in the house Nov 2012. Fuel oil $0, none since 2012. Last year propane $400, so far this year $80. Chainsaws, spliter etc. I don't count the cost, Love cutting wood and its free. Fuel oil can't compare to wood heat. And thankful from all IM learning from the people on this web site. Thanks to everyone


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok so I added it up 3 years of burning, house didn't have a stove so I had to start from scratch.. Season 1 - tractor supply stove $800.00, all fuel chimney $600.00 ceiling support kit w/ roof flashing $200.00, hearth pad $200.00, misc stove tools and other items $100.00 more or less 2grand start up. yearly oil bill close to $2,500.00, got approved for energy rebate (feds) I think I got back $800.00. Second season - log splitter - $2,600.00, log length delivery $300.00 (8.5 cords, prob cost $75.00 to saw and split between fuel, bar oil, and chainsaw chains. Third season - Blaze king princess $2,800.00, new ceiling support box kit $200.00 (relocated stove to basement) so for three years I'm at the grand total of $7,175.00 invested so far, I have three years of wood ready to go, and have plenty of down tree's in the woods behind my house. I figured if I was just on oil my bill would have been in the ball park of $8,000 the last three years. So I think I'm ahead, if I'm not oh well its fun for me.


----------



## Willman (Dec 13, 2014)

Remember to add into your boughten  fuel equation the amount of taxes you pay to earn the money to buy the oil/gas/wood or whatever if not scrounged or cut on your own lot.


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 14, 2014)

I have bought two chainsaws in 25 years. The first saw spent a lot of its life clearing my lot and dealing with the results of the ice storm in 1998 that wiped out 1/3 of my trees and caused the early demise of about another 1/3. I expect I woudl own a saw even if I didn't burn wood. My approach on stoves and boilers has been to buy used letting someone else eat the initial depreciation. My boiler was free for the taking.  I had gotten my oil usage down to about 300 gallons a year after installing solar hot water. I did buy my storage tank new and that allowed me to stop buying oil. I have two oil tanks and haven't filled them for 2.5 years and there is still about 1/3 in each tank.  

The biggest issue I am looking at is the amount of time it takes to cut haul and split wood (by hand). I really need to buy a trailer to reduce trips to where I cut wood and would love to find a deal on used splitter or set up a shared ownership on splitter as its hard to justify owning a splitter for 3 to 4 cords a year.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 14, 2014)

ADK_XJ said:


> it would really suck to heat with wood if you didn't like trucks, chainsaws and axes - luckily, those are three of my favorite things!"



Like.


----------



## smokebeard (Dec 14, 2014)

If your time has zero value, there's ROI.   If you work for more than minimum wage, it's a loss.   Just burn oil or gas.


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 14, 2014)

9 years in, the insert paid for itself, liner, the saw, 2 log splitters & everything else involved in between 2-3 years. Now it costs between $300.00 and $350.00 per year in firewood costs, plus labor of course, as opposed to last 100g of oil I bought a few years back that cost $340.00. One season of wood, vs one 100g oil delivery alone, which ain't going to go very long through a winter. No more math needed.


----------



## bsruther (Dec 14, 2014)

smokebeard said:


> If your time has zero value, there's ROI.   If you work for more than minimum wage, it's a loss.   Just burn oil or gas.


The value of my time isn't measured in dollars.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 14, 2014)

I have spent enough on processing equipment that it'd surely have been cheaper to just have cordwood delivered, in the short run.  However, I enjoy the exercise, and would surely be spending that money on something else, if I weren't so damn busy processing wood.



smokebeard said:


> If your time has zero value, there's ROI.  If you work for more than minimum wage, it's a loss.  Just burn oil or gas.


Not sure what minimum wage might be, these days, but I am sure I'm clearing it comfortably.  However, there's only so many hours per week I want to spend doing that, and splitting far'wood is cheap therapy.


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 15, 2014)

smokebeard said:


> If your time has zero value, there's ROI.   If you work for more than minimum wage, it's a loss.   Just burn oil or gas.


I disagree. I certainly don't make minimum wage, but you can't do the same type of work all the time. I need a change of pace, woodworking, splitting, etc.


----------



## brant2000 (Dec 15, 2014)

smokebeard said:


> If your time has zero value, there's ROI.   If you work for more than minimum wage, it's a loss.   Just burn oil or gas.



This state of mind has always bugged me.  If this was how you viewed everything, there would never be any time to do anything that didn't generate income/benefit.  Don't get me wrong, almost all of my "hobbies" are productive, but they're things that I enjoy doing.


----------



## Applesister (Dec 15, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> I disagree. I certainly don't make minimum wage, but you can't do the same type of work all the time. I need a change of pace, woodworking, splitting, etc.


My orthodontist restores antique corvettes and hes really good at it. I told him he was really good with his hands and I asked him if he did jewelry design as a hobby and he laughed and told me the 1966 corvette in his parking lot was a restoration job.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 15, 2014)

smokebeard said:


> If your time has zero value, there's ROI.   If you work for more than minimum wage, it's a loss.   Just burn oil or gas.



You're right.  I think in most cases it boils down to a personal choice.  

For me, I'm maintaining the woods and preserving the amazing natural canopy that I have by taking out crowded and small trees.  Burning wood is a side benefit for me.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 15, 2014)

sportbikerider78 said:


> You're right.  I think in most cases it boils down to a personal choice.
> 
> For me, I'm maintaining the woods and preserving the amazing natural canopy that I have by taking out crowded and small trees.  Burning wood is a side benefit for me.


3 factors only keep me burning wood instead of turning the thermostat up.  Work slows in the winter so I have the time , I get my wood processed for nearly nothing, and my bones/joints like the heat. If it weren't for these three things I'd be turning the thermostat up. If work was as busy in the winter I wouldn't have the time to deal with wood nor wood it make $ sense.


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 15, 2014)

smokebeard said:


> If your time has zero value, there's ROI.   If you work for more than minimum wage, it's a loss.   Just burn oil or gas.


That is a complete load of BS. If that were the case, 90% of the folks on here would be doing just that.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> That is a complete load of BS. If that were the case, 90% of the folks on here would be doing just that.



I don't think it is BS.  There are just many factors to consider.  Many people burn wood and keep the house much warmer then they would will oil, propane or natural gas.  I think sometimes we don't compare apples to apples.  

Plus, we all come from different walks of life and professions.  Some earn $10/hr.  Some earn many times that.  If you spend a winter day for 12 hrs taking down trees and bucking them.  That could be a $1,500 day for some if they were working.  For others, it is necessary to survive.


----------



## lindnova (Dec 16, 2014)

For most here it is a hobby.  I like being out in the woods cutting.  It is a break to get away from things and get some exercise.   I don't pay for a gym membership so I work around the property; I am cheap labor, but it is not like I am taking time away from my job making money.  Spring and summer, is in the garden, fall and winter is hunting and firewood.  I would be clearing brush, downed and field edge trees anyway, so might as well make use of that.

I have around 12k in initial investment in stoves, Chimney, boiler, piping and heat exchangers.  I figure I have broken even on that.  I already would have a chainsaw and truck, but add additional wear and tear.  So, I have not saved much if anything yet, but I have the setup I want now after 9 years and won't need to spend money on the equipment for a while.  I also have peace of mind that I can keep my family warm.


----------



## Jags (Dec 16, 2014)

I can't believe the fortune I slept away last night.


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 16, 2014)

T


sportbikerider78 said:


> I don't think it is BS.  There are just many factors to consider.  Many people burn wood and keep the house much warmer then they would will oil, propane or natural gas.  I think sometimes we don't compare apples to apples.
> 
> Plus, we all come from different walks of life and professions.  Some earn $10/hr.  Some earn many times that.  If you spend a winter day for 12 hrs taking down trees and bucking them.  That could be a $1,500 day for some if they were working.  For others, it is necessary to survive.


The reality is, anyone making many more times $10.00 per hr, is turning a thermostat up, or buying their wood already split, maybe even stacked for them, maybe not. They may be putting more money out for processed wood, but are most likely still saving much over oil or gas, if they are true wood burners burning 24/7 and heating their home or most of it, or even supplementing to save on fossil fuel.

Most on here are not taking time off from work to process wood. They are doing it on their free time, and the expense is minimal unless they buy lots of toys to go with it, which is not always a necessity, but a want.
Most on here will testify that they are saving a craplod of money vs paying for, and burning the standard fossil fuels. And getting the added benefit of exercise free of charge, rather than buying a Boflex that sits and collects dust, or paying a gym to use their equipment. Most, and I am one, enjoy being outside and processing, and it may be seen as labor yes, but it is labor I, and many other enjoy. It is also a feeling of accomplishment, and satisfaction of giving a big ol middle finger to the oil companies etc.

There ain't many making $1,500.00 a day, but there sure are a lot of folks saving a ton of dough over the heating season. And for me, a few weekends over the winter processing wood, rather than sitting on my arse watching TV, or other things, is something I truly enjoy. I pay anywhere from $600.00 to $750 for a load of pole length logs. Which will heat for at least 2 seasons. That equals approx. 200 to 250 gallons of oil at $3.00 a gallon. How far does a tank of oil last? More like how many top offs in a season? Like I said, no math needed. It is very obvious.

I do agree many will keep their home warmer and more comfortable, with a more satisfying heat. And many are doing that at a considerably cheaper cost than oil or gas.
So to generalize as the other poster did, and say that processing wood and enjoying the fruits of that labor/time makes your worth zero,  is BS.
And the statement "If you work for more than minimum wage, it's a loss. Just burn oil or gas.", again is complete BS, and just a frustrated new burner lashing out.
See em every year here, they come & they go. While many of us are here year after year, processing our wood, staying nice and warm, and not trying to make ends meet doing so.

The source of the person making the statement, is obviously new to wood burning, an most of their posts are asking for help about the wet wood they are burning not burning right. So the statement source should be considered. It appears they did not consider there is effort involved, more than sliding a lever on a thermostat and walking away. So they make statements like this in frustration.
See it every year. So yes, the statement is BS.
If you can't handle the task, then buy some more oil, and turn the thermostat up. No need to grow a set then.


----------



## TooColdHere (Dec 16, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> T
> 
> The reality is, anyone making many more times $10.00 per hr, is turning a thermostat up, or buying their wood already split, maybe even stacked for them, maybe not. They may be putting more money out for processed wood, but are most likely still saving much over oil or gas, if they are true wood burners burning 24/7 and heating their home or most of it, or even supplementing to save on fossil fuel.
> 
> ...


I make GREAT money...and SAVE a ton of it by burning wood!  All the other benefits, more comfortable heat, exercise, sense of accomplishment...are ADDED benefits!


----------



## JP11 (Dec 16, 2014)

For me.. it's got very little to do with the money.  My home budget would look not much different if I just let the oil man keep my twin 275s filled.

However.. I ENJOY the idea that I have 5 years of 'heat' piled up out by the barn.  I ENJOY the idea that no matter what, my woodlot will provide me heat for eternity (even if I have to pay someone to come and work the land when I'm old)   I ENJOY the idea that I make solar power enough to be self sufficient (on an aggregate basis of course, as I 'sell back' my excess and buy other power on cloudy days or at night.

Sometimes, it's not about the money, but about what you choose to do with your time, money and efforts.  Oh yeah.. I make my own diesel fuel out of used fry grease.  Some might look at my pay stub.. and think I'm a moron for wasting my time doing these odd things.  But what can I say, I treat them as hobbies. We are each here burning for our own reasons.  For some, it's necessity for finances.  For some, it's desire to use renewable fuels.  No matter what reason we all ended up here.. this place is THE SPOT when it comes to wood heating knowledge.

JP


----------



## Ashful (Dec 17, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> The reality is, anyone making many more times $10.00 per hr, is turning a thermostat up, or buying their wood already split...


Not true, Hogz!


----------



## Knots (Dec 17, 2014)

Joful said:


> Not true, Hogz!



True - I need the exercise.  The good money job involves sitting on my butt stressing in front of a computer and on the phone.  Wood is exercise/therapy, insurance against prolonged power outages, and higher quality heat.


----------



## bsruther (Dec 17, 2014)

I think the some folks that can't figure how to process and burn wood properly and efficiently, ultimately give up and justify it by saying that it would be cheaper to run the furnace.
A very expensive lesson indeed.


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 17, 2014)

Joful said:


> Not true, Hogz!


My intuition tells me this is mm more likely, but there are exceptions.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 17, 2014)

Definitely not a hobby for me . . . I do it to save money. As Hog said . . . the math is pretty simple . . . or almost not needed. 

I do however turn around and use the savings from buying oil to buying other things . . . thanks to wood heat I was able to go on a few cruises to the Caribbean in the winter (of course the oil did kick on for those days while we were away).


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hogwildz said:


> T
> 
> The reality is, anyone making many more times $10.00 per hr, is turning a thermostat up, or buying their wood already split, maybe even stacked for them, maybe not. They may be putting more money out for processed wood, but are most likely still saving much over oil or gas, if they are true wood burners burning 24/7 and heating their home or most of it, or even supplementing to save on fossil fuel.
> 
> ...



I think you are missing the point of what he is saying.  If you were working instead of processing wood, you could easily make up the differential savings of burning wood or using a oil and gas heating method.  

What everyone else is saying further enforces this idea that it is a choice outside of financial calculations.  Rather something we enjoy doing that has a side benefit of saving some cash and keeping things cozy in the winter.  I'm very new to this too...so I don't speak from experience and I do not effeciently process...yet.  For me burning isn't the end goal, it is something to do with the trees I clear off my property.

And thats ok!


----------



## ironpony (Dec 17, 2014)

Joful said:


> Not true, Hogz!





have to agree, burn pellets and cut wood for fun.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 17, 2014)

When I was in my mid teens through mid 20's, my friends and I well always in competition with each other, on who had the nicest car, quad, clothes, woman and ext.. most of us in our group of friends have bought houses in the last 5 years or so, and now we are in the competition of who can save and stretch out the all mighty dollar. My truck that was my baby is now used like a truck, I take care of it but if there's a job to be done that truck will be in the middle of it, I don't buy clothes until they are literally falling off my back, the girl friend tries to throw out a shirt every once in a while, but I catch it, she yells and screams when will you ever wear that again.. I say when I do something in the garage and an old shirt is like a friend - do you throw your friends out hun? Anyway for me burning wood saves me extra $$, yes there is a upfront cost to burning but it depends how far you take it. The real key to see the wood burning saving is to add up all the oil bills, then take that money an either use it to make an extra payment on the mortgage or put it into a savings account and not touch it for a couple years.


----------



## brant2000 (Dec 17, 2014)

sportbikerider78 said:


> I think you are missing the point of what he is saying.  If you were working instead of processing wood, you could easily make up the differential savings of burning wood or using a oil and gas heating method.



I hear this analogy all the time and just wonder who has jobs that afford them the ability to work as much, as long, whenever they please?  As someone who's always been quasi-salaried, I've never understood this.  If I put in more than 40, I get nothing else to show for it.  Just time lost, not spent at home with my family.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 17, 2014)

Depends on your employer.  Sometimes time > 40 hours translates to a larger percentage of bonus monies and stock options, or high consideration for promotion, but often you are correct.

As someone who is making easily 25x the aforementioned $10/hour, I can say that there are only so many hours I want to spend earning money.  I enjoy the time spent mindlessly processing firewood.  While my hobby is different than others, I assume most people at any pay level are going to have a similar sentiment.


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 17, 2014)

Joful said:


> Not true, Hogz!


I may have overstated there, there are those exceptions.....


----------



## saskwoodburner (Dec 17, 2014)

I haven't sat down and figured my total costs for stove/pipe/chainsaw etc, but it sure feels nice to not be held hostage by the oil companies. Up here in Saskatchewan, our fuel is actually cheaper this year than past years. Price was $1.05 a liter (or 4.5 l= 1 gallon $4.72) in early November. That's cheap.... by our standards.

It seems in times past, averaging the good weather and bad, we burn $100oil a week in the cold months. Put in $600, and watch it go down for 6 weeks. Not blasting the heat either, 60 at night, 65 in the day. Just a rough ballpark. Burned 9 inches worth in the tank since November 3rd, and have another 16 inches before we even need to think of getting it filled up. I don't even run 24/7, morning until late evening.

So obviously there's extra work involved, but it's my own doing. If I want to give 'er I can. If I go for a load of wood with the neighbor, and it seems more like a coffee and tall tales in the woods than wood cutting, I can.

Nobody pays me to mow the grass, fix the furnace, fix the plumbing, going for groceries, napping on the couch, going hunting, or watching a movie. So why is my time supposed to have a dollar amount affixed when I process wood?

I forgot to add that with the weather and where we live, sometimes the road is blown in, and the fuel truck can't make it in.


----------



## begreen (Dec 17, 2014)

Not a penny spent for heating oil since 1984.


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 17, 2014)

begreen said:


> Not a penny spent for heating oil since 1984.


Do you guys even have oil out there in the PNW? I'm originally from CA and I never heard of heating oil til I moved to MA.


----------



## begreen (Dec 17, 2014)

Yep, next door neighbor has an oil furnace. No nat. gas on our road and unlikely to show up ever due to low population density.


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 19, 2014)

begreen said:


> Yep, next door neighbor has an oil furnace. No nat. gas on our road and unlikely to show up ever due to low population density.


In the house I grew up in, we had 2 gas heaters that were built into the wall in the hallway and living room. We used to jockey for position in front on cold mornings, ended with many burned shoulders.


----------



## johnpma (Dec 19, 2014)

burning wood is not an investment but more so a means of survival. For us as much as everyone (kids) hates it we make it family time together. Wife and step daughter run the splitter and myself and the boys do the cutting and stacking. We cut on our own land so we drop trees in the winter and go back in the spring and do all of our gathering. Our equipment is basic. A quad, trailer, and a couple of saws. We have some straps and chains, and a saw buck we built. Our splitter is the "elcheapo" HF 5 ton electric splitter. And the wife always has something baking to enjoy after the hard work is done.

Our family hunts and fishes so we see some cool things while in the woods cutting. I think the big thing with harvesting wood for your heat source is to be practical and think things through.......if you let the internet do your thinking then yes you will indeed go broke


----------



## Jags (Dec 19, 2014)

johnpma said:


> .....if you let the internet do your thinking...


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Dec 23, 2014)

Jags said:


> https://www.hearth.com/talk/data/attachments/148/148008-8435a891f33271190c2b1a2c3fbccb56.jpg



Yes, let us chant to the wood gods:

Ohmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## simple.serf (Dec 27, 2014)

At this house we have heated with wood for 4 years. I had all of the tools. The stove cost 4k to install. We would go though abou $800 every two weeks in oil, it's hard to keep an old house on a ridge warm with just oil. We burn 10 cords of seasoned wood a year in a stove. I take a week off from work to harvest and process my firewood. If I had to buy fuel, I would probably swich to a stoker boiler, Axeman-Anderson is only a couple of hours away.


----------



## djblech (Dec 27, 2014)

Even with my change from the Greenwood boiler to my in house woodstoves I am still ahead of the game. The 1st year I built this house it cost $3800 in propane. That was in 1992-93. My propane costs have been about $500.00/year after I started burning wood. That covers hot water,cooking and backup heat. I have 120 acres of woodland 3 miles from home so firewood is easy to get.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 27, 2014)

simple.serf said:


> At this house we have heated with wood for 4 years. I had all of the tools. The stove cost 4k to install. We would go though abou $800 every two weeks in oil, it's hard to keep an old house on a ridge warm with just oil. We burn 10 cords of seasoned wood a year in a stove. I take a week off from work to harvest and process my firewood. If I had to buy fuel, I would probably swich to a stoker boiler, Axeman-Anderson is only a couple of hours away.


You need to chime in on another thread.  After all, if you're taking a week off work to process 10 cords, your time away from work + equipment costs is likely on par with just buying firewood pre-processed.  You must be doing it for love of the game.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...fuel-was-unlimited.137728/page-3#post-1851756


----------



## simple.serf (Dec 29, 2014)

Part of it is for the love of the game (I did put down firewood processing  as a hobby during one of those work focus group bs things once), part of it is that we do our thinning in the Sugarbush then and I get the wood for free. The other is that I just don't like heating with oil. I dont like where the money goes (oftentimes overseas), don't like the environmental  consequences (I have spent a lot of time near the Titusville oil boom area ) and as a blue collar worker, I really have issues with the big corporations running the show.


----------

